# انشاء شبكات لاسلكيه



## Milad.h (4 يونيو 2016)

صباح الخير
:84: 

الرجاء المساعدة للضروره القصوى

اطلب من الزملاء الكرام من لديه خبرة في مشاريع انشاء و تمديد شبكات الفايبر 

من حيث المتطلبات الاساسية من معدات و مخططات و كل ما يلزم لتنفيذ مشاريع التمديد و ما هو مطلوب من مدير المشروع بتوفيره لتنفيذ المشروع من الالف الى ال ياء 
 وهل يستخدم برنامج packet tracer في بناء المخططات ام يوجد ببرامج اخرئ ؟؟

ولكم خالص الشكر و التقدير​
*من*

​


----------



## walidibrahim (19 يونيو 2016)

لا أمتلك اي خبرة في هذا المجال آسف جدا


----------

